# Brass screws



## riclepp (29 May 2015)

Quick question/s

Does anyone one here make or able to make brass screws (slotted/countersunk?

If not, how hard would it to do and what equipment is needed

I ask, as I have nearly exhausted my supply of old stock brass screws and I don't like the modern "Factory Bright Brass screws" as they are way too soft.

Many thanks for any help/advise offered


----------



## IHc1vtr+ (29 May 2015)

Have a look on ebay, there are a lot of people selling "old" brass screws, nettlefolds ect.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from= ... s&_sacat=0


----------



## RogerP (29 May 2015)

... and I see boxes and boxes of them at every car-boot.


----------



## riclepp (29 May 2015)

Ah...i don't do car boot sales


----------



## RogerP (29 May 2015)

... perhaps you should


----------



## Zeddedhed (29 May 2015)

Check out this company...

http://www.screwsline.co.uk

I've used them before to get hold of some old brass screws and they came up trumps.

HTH


----------

